# Do You Show?



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I show mostly at a local level and I did 4-H for several years. I have shown at a couple of A rated mule shows for my trainer but I doubt that I'll make a habit of it. Traveling out of state is too expensive.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I show at local open and schooling shows. I show because it's fun and it exposes my horse to new things and new environments. I also show so that in case I ever have to sell my dear boy, I can add "show experience" to his resume and help make sure he gets a new loving owner and not a kill buyer as he is older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

When I was younger I competed through CFHJA (central Florida Hunter Jumper association), but now I just suck lol I have been out of riding regularly for quite a while and after some injuries in the past, I'm literally learning how to ride again from square 1. It's depressing.......maybe I will show again one day when I get my stuff together, but my life is different now and I can not afford it!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I like showing, mostly the gymkhana and fun show type deals. I would like to get into reining and horsemanship classes more, but none of my horses like them (horse doesn't like bit, another physically can't)


----------



## StandingOvation (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't currently show. Mostly because I'm a broke college student.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I show English/Western at local, open & provincial shows. I go to about 6 a year.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to show A LOT back in Germany, mostly jumping (came to Canada about 3 years ago)... now I am too busy to show :0( But at least horses are my hobby and my job - so the beeing busy is not that bad...


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, I show mostly APHA.


----------



## MakeMeAMemory (Feb 9, 2013)

I show in English/western, youth and open at AQHA and local shows.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes I show,first started showing AQHA as youth as well as local open shows,then had a break from showing several years. When I did go back was into paints, so have been showing APHA.This year not sure what breed shows,can't decide what horse to focus on:-(,one is APHA other is AQHA.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I show on the A circuit. But my TB had colic surgery in October so he isn't back to 100% yet, and the horse I have on consignment is working through back issues so I haven't been able to show much recently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Never have shown.. Always have wanted to. My dad thought that showing was stupid... Now that I'm moved out from home, I have yet to find a place for my horses. One of these days I would like to show... I don't care if it's english or western. I would love to try both!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I love to show (and it's my job!) ! I do all of the local circuit and all the A shows in our area too. I don't travel as much as I used to but i do travel a bit here and there.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I do local shows, english.
And this year I'll be letting my sister have the local shows, while we go onto some bigger ones


----------



## RBOlena (Feb 17, 2013)

In the summer, I do a show every weekend. I go to open show circuits and I also show 4-H


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like the ranch horse shows also the ranch horse classes at some breed and open shows.
This year will be more focused on cowhorse, maybe some cutting and steer stopping in WSRRA.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't show. One of my favorite parts of horseback riding is getting out and enjoying nature with my equine partner. Its stress relief for me and hard to do that from an arena. Since I don't have tons of time for riding, I stick with what I enjoy the best. Someday I would like to try competitive trail riding.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've done a bit of 4H, made it to State a couple times for speed events. I show Oklahoma Foundation Quarter Horse registry, this will be my last year as youth and I am aiming for that saddle!!

My current goal is the saddle. Then, my goal is the amatuer AQHA world show in reining
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm just getting back into showing. I went to a b-circuit Hunter/Jumper show last summer to get Jack his first show experience. This year my trainer, who is the assistant trainer, is setting up a B-team to take to schooling shows and B shows for some less expensive experience. I'd like to go to a couple of A shows next year with the main team. 

I'll probably go to 2-4 shows this summer, including schooling shows. I'd love to do more but I'm mortgage poor and for some reason my disposable income seems to all go to the barn and farrier...


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I show but had to take all of the 2010 season off, and most of the 2011 season due to family issues. Then I moved to a new state a near ago so my 2012 season was a little rough with the transition and I only did smaller shows. I'm looking forward to getting back to the A-Shows with my boy Dallas this coming season.


----------



## horsegal_7032 (May 21, 2008)

I show AQHA at the state level, but also planning on going to some bigger shows this year. I show in western pleasure and working on adding showmanship, horsemanship, and trail.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like showing though I like going to watch my friends unless it becomes too snooty.
I take new horses to shows for the expeience but that's about it.
I think showing is the only sport where the participant pays to be the entertainment.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I show, right now they're just local unrated shows.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I show breed and show Irish Draughts, Irish Draught Sport Horses, and Swedish Warmbloods in USDF DSHB and Breed Suitability, USEA FEH and Hunter Breeding In-Hand classes. 

My working students compete in dressage, eventing, hunter trials, participate in Fox Hunting, and occasionally 4-H or Pony Club trials.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I started out doing 4-H and small schooling shows, but now I event (competing BN, schooling N/T), as well as show hunters (around the 2'3"-2'6" mark) and jumpers (2'9"-3'). I still show 4-H, but to be honest, it's primarily so I have something else to put on college applications. I don't particularly enjoy it.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This year will be my 8th and final year of 4-H doing western, halter, showmanship, contesting, and fun events. This year I plan on showing my miniature colt in some open shows and hopefully driving in at least one show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

The reason I started his thread was because I have recently gotten bored with 4h shows. I am interested in competitive trail and other trail riding and mounted shooting. But I do love gymkhanas, I'm just not a huge fan of reining and western pleasure.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I show National rated jumper and horse trials. I haven't been in the show ring as heavy the last few years due to life getting in the way and then last year injuries sidelined me for the season.

I am taking my mare to her first horse trial in either May or June hopefully going pre-training if we can get enough cross country schools in. If not then we will do entry and hopefully end off the year pretraining. I am also taking her to a few derbys and jumper shows as well this year if everything goes as planned.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have show horses, but I'm not much of a shower. I might do some this year, we'll see.
I much prefer the production of show horses.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I have show horses, but I'm not much of a shower. I might do some this year, we'll see.
> I much prefer the production of show horses.


You should let me play with Reed while i'm there and show him off as a jumper pony :wink:

*plans on riding everyones horses in the short time shes in Alberta*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> You should let me play with Reed while i'm there and show him off as a jumper pony :wink:
> 
> *plans on riding everyones horses in the short time shes in Alberta*


If he turns into a gelding you can BUY him as a jumper pony. LOL


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> If he turns into a gelding you can BUY him as a jumper pony. LOL


He better not turn into a gelding! Hes to nice as a stallion!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> He better not turn into a gelding! Hes to nice as a stallion!


You're telling me. If he does, it won't be by choice. It's up to him and mother nature now.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I started showing last season. Mostly breed and open shows. I've only shown in hand so far- this season will be my first time under saddle, and I'll be doing Novice Amateur classes


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been showing for 51 years (OMG, I'm old!). I've been showing AQHA exclusively on the Regional and National level...pretty much up and down the East Coast.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive been showing for about 10 years now at the local level. I took a 5 year hiatus when i sold my gaming pony and couldnt replace him on the emotional level. Then the ex bf got in the way.

Last year was my first year back. I took Grand Champion at one of the arenas i race at for the 2012 season. I did some NBHA shows, but i really like doing ALL the speed events, not just barrels and poles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I think showing is the only sport where the participant pays to be the entertainment.


Demolition derby too


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to do some showing in the local and provincial shows but I much prefer trail riding.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

We show mostly local open and community shows. We do an occasional A rated Arabian show, but that is only when we have a horse in training. We mostly ride for pleasure and do a little endurance. Although I've been into horses my entire life, we've just recently started showing and it is a whole new world for me. We do it mainly just to have fun and to have something to share with each other and with the horses.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I show at local and USEA Events. Beginner Novice and hopefully Novice this year.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

yes!! I love showing!! Open shows, a few breed shows doing Western Pleasure and hopefully some rodeos this summer. Love the fair too!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Yes, I show. I do it because it gives me a chance to see where my riding is at when under pressure. Even though I only show at schooling shows, fall fairs, or a B level type show, it is still enough to get experience in. Plus, when my barn puts on schooling shows, some of the kids/teens at my barn compete, so it is nice to compete against those with a lot more showing experience. When I win the lottery or find a rich husband, I would love to show at the Trillium level in Adult Modified Hunters, or as an Amateur Adult on the A circuit, if my abilities allow me too._

_My barn shows primarily hunters on the Trillium circuit, with two students in the jumpers. Both coaches show in the jumpers, either at Palgrave, or various other shows, such as Fox Runs jumper series, or up to the Royal Canadian Riding Academy for the series they put on as well._


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, have done a little bit of just about everything in the past. Currently I'm into the Jumper ring; my green gelding and I just did our first show together last weekend and did the 0.7 and 0.8m classes. My goal for the end of this year is being competitive in the 0.9m ring, maybe doing a 1.0m class or two, and my overall goal for Ronan is 1.0-1.10m, depending on what he can do.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yes, mostly eventing =]


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

So far I've only shown 3 times, but plan on doing more of it this year. It's a great way to get experience in and learn to ride well under stressful conditions. 

I'm mainly just going to be doing schooling shows and a few small, local shows.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been showing in cutting for the past two years...I do it more for the fun of it than for the competition. For one, cutting is an extremely EXPENSIVE sport. I can't afford to hit the big shows, so I stick to club shows in my area. I have more fun that way anyways, because I tend to get really nervous before a show, and getting stressed out takes a lot of the fun out of riding in the first place! It's just such an adrenaline rush, I'm going to do it as long as I can! I grew up trail riding and still enjoy doing that whenever I can as well. I like adding a little variety - so am also hitting a couple clinics this year as well. Taking my cutting horse to a competitive trail clinic this month - THAT should be fun!


----------

